# whats shows are people going to?



## missuniverse (Dec 14, 2011)

think the northern ireland is one of the first and thats this sat x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

I will be onstage at the West, Britain and if I qualify the Worlds and Universe....I am judging at Scott Hortons show end of may but not going to any other around may due to my new Baby.....


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

PScarb said:


> I will be onstage at the West, Britain and if I qualify the Worlds and Universe....I am judging at Scott Hortons show end of may but not going to any other around may due to my new Baby.....


Is that the one in Colchester Paul, I might pop along to that one if it is


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yannyboy said:


> Is that the one in Colchester Paul, I might pop along to that one if it is


Yes mate that's the one I will be there on the sunday


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

PScarb said:


> Yes mate that's the one I will be there on the sunday


Think I'll pop along


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Think I'll pop along


Hmm, so will I


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> Hmm, so will I


No sh1t Sherlock lol


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> No sh1t Sherlock lol


I've just burst out laughing at that post

And while we're on the subject of laughing, I was still laughing at your 'that won't cut any ice' comment the whole of last night, classic!!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Hercules Power -


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

ukbff on 13 of may in paisley for me mates


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

are you competing meeky?


----------



## rickyboy (Jul 6, 2007)

i might go to the paisley show, never been to one before


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

if I work away for the next 5 years may be bud It hard work with no drug And soon you will be poping them to lmao lol


----------

